# Summit county



## lilmer1

Anyone looking or find anything in Summit County?


----------



## sheephat

I am in summit. I went out for a little bit yesterday and did not find anything at all. Ground was nice and wet so I hope it will be good soon. I am going to head out again tonight in a different area and see if I can score! You find anything yet?


----------



## lilmer1

Not yet. I'm going to look at mogadore res. later today. I am in portage lakes, haven't seen any around here yet.


----------



## lilmer1

Found about 9 blacks today in Coventry area. Too small to pick at the moment, but ooh yes, I will be back!


----------



## sheephat

That is great news! I am going to head out tonight after work and will post what I see later tonight.


----------



## cmk

No luck in northern Summit County yesterday, but we did see 5 snakes, so I guess the ground is warming up! 8-O


----------



## saepis

I'm new to the boards. I live in Brunswick. Anyone interested in a group outing in the near future?


----------



## bluetick352

I am in summit co and kinda new to hunting me and my fiance enjoy going out and hunting gest looking for some help in what to look for or eny tips would be very appreciated thanks


----------



## sheephat

Going out in summit again today! Hope today is the day I can find my first find of the year.


----------



## schwogdog

Good luck hunting!


----------



## sheephat

Nothing  today! Found one false morel that was about baseball size thats it!


----------



## cmk

Finally! Found 1 black morel in a spot which always produces. Only 1, but it's a start!


----------



## sheephat

that is a start for sure. We are going to get them soon I think!


----------



## coach

Found 65 blacks on Sunday in Summit County.


----------



## saepis

coach--where in Summit (north, central, south)? Just trying to get a sense for where things are flushing.


----------



## coach

North of Akron.


----------



## morelmadness

Nice Coach! I live in the Portage Lakes and Haven't had a chance to look. (Been crappie fishin) Gonna try to get out this weekend.. Keep u informed....


----------



## lilmer1

I live in Portage Lakes also. Been catching crappie like crazy at nimisila. Havent had too much luck on the mushies this year yet. Hopefully Ill hit a nice patch!


----------



## morelmadness

Nice Coach! I think I need lessons from you... Got any pointers on cover and elevations...Thanks


----------



## morelmadness

OK enough!!! Headed out, I gotta look......


----------



## sheephat

Good luck morelmadness! I am going out in a hour or so to look as well!


----------



## sheephat

Still none for me  I went out for 3 hours and all I have to show for it was, I spotted two false morels.


----------



## saepis

One gyromitra today in Brunstucky


----------



## cmk

Found 2 more this morning, getting impatient!


----------



## morelmadness

Spent 5 hour in the State Forest yesterday and didn't find one. People had a couple, (12 at most). They are there, just really close to the ground from what I've heard... Maybe after this rain and warm weather Ill see them better....I also need to study my trees again...


----------



## sheephat

Today is the day! I can feel it! Anyone have any luck over the weekend?


----------



## lilmer1

I found 8 beefsteak and almost gave up. As I was leaving the woods I found a small one followed by 5 more. Only 2 nice sized. Its definitely time!


----------



## lilmer1

south end of summit county almost to canal fulton


----------



## bluetick352

I have looked in 4 different parks in summit co gest north of akron have not found eny yet don't know if obese there to early or I am gest the worst morel hunter there is I am kinda new to hunting them I whount get a chance to go back out until the weekend going to Nashville for goerge Jones funeral I hope they still will be growing when I get out


----------



## coach

Since my first find of 65 I have found 18 one day and 12 the next, all blacks. Just went out today and found ten half frees popping up and did not pick plus three small grays.


----------



## coach

I agree the blacks are the hardest to find. I saw the first one beside my driveway and knew to go check my go to spot. Even when I think I got them all I always find some I missed but they are dried out or moldy.


----------



## lilmer1

All I found yesterday was half frees. its ok they're all good!


----------



## br4nderson

@ksu.shroomer: I also spend most of my time searching the valley... I have made it out a handful of times in the past two weeks and havnt seen a thing. Not too worried as of yet, it seems that in years past that region is usually a little behind in terms of when they start poppin up. Good luck to you... hopefully we have different spots :/


----------



## ctilley1219

Just wanted to let everyone in Summit know. Don't lose hope. went out tonight and found 4 fresh grays. Did not pick them
as they were pretty small. Will let them go a couple days and see what happens. Was about to give up hope until tonight.
I am about 10 miles south of Akron. Found around dead apple and Elm.


----------



## br4nderson

Nothing in the valley yet... ksu shroomer: good luck to ya, hopefully we have different spots :/


----------



## br4nderson

none in the valley yet


----------



## sheephat

Went out last night and still had no luck on the morels. We did find a great pile of Dryad Saddle so breaded those bad boys up and had a great treat!


----------



## br4nderson

sorry for saying the same thing 3 times, my messages weren't posting and I was trying to figure out why


----------



## cmk

Same here, walking in spots which have been productive for yellows, nothing yet.


----------



## oldshroomer

hey sheephat, what's your recipe for the Draid's? We pick em to eat, but just saute them in a pan....
by the way is that pronounced She Fat or Sheep Hat!! LOL!!


----------



## sheephat

Its Sheephat lol.

I pick only the small ones or just cut off the outside 1 inch of the mushroom to get the less woody parts. I cut them into small chunks (chicken nugget size) and bread them. Fry them in a little olive oil. Then dip them in marinara sauce. (maybe cut up some wild ramps and cook them into the sauce)


----------



## shroomerjohn

wish i could get out now but work has me tied up. will be in woods both saturday and sunday. from what I see should be good picking!


----------



## oldshroomer

thanks buddy!!


----------



## br4nderson

Headed to Hocking Hills after work today for the weekend... Never been shroom hunting outside of summit county... Hopefully they're still poppin up down there.


----------



## judersix

Found six greys in Mogador.


----------



## cmk

No luck here. Searching spots which have been productive, almost nothing. Three days ago, I spotted 2 very small grays and marked them. Went back Saturday and Sunday and there was no growth. I think we need some rain. I'm near the summit/cuyahoga line. :-|


----------



## br4nderson

Finally found a nice patch of big yellows down in the Cuyahoga Valley yesterday.


----------



## saepis

what were they near, tree-wise?


----------



## br4nderson

Just a couple of small ash trees, one being dead... Found absolutely nothing in all my other spots... And this is the first time I have seen them in this spot in 4 years. Its been another strange season


----------



## sheephat

Looks like I have to get out there and do some hiking today! Thanks for the update BR4NDERSON.


----------



## mojo

I keep seeing people post about cuyahoga valley. I have never looked there because my understanding was they specifically prohibited mushroom collecting in the national park. Does someone have different info from a ranger or anything? Just curious, have thought about going there to look around but didn't think the consequences would b worth it. Any info would b great.


----------



## br4nderson

I wish I could site specific sources, but I have heard from a variety of people and websites that the only places you CANT pick from are Metro Parks. The valley does contain a number of metro parks, however there are copious amounts of non-metro park land that is good to go. The metro park entrances are clearly marked at the entrance and there are also numerous piles that mark their property line in the woods. I hope this helps and again I wish I could tell you I heard this from a ranger, but i didn't. I am a betting man tho, and I would put $ on it.


----------



## saepis

BR4NDERSON--a strange season indeed!


----------



## mojo

Well i checked the national parks website and the superintendents compendium ( park specific rules) states no mushrooms may be collected. Nuts and berries are allowed but they have mushrooms listed seperately as not allowed to collect. Not tryin to ruin anyones huntin just thought that fines and such for gettin caught in a national park are probably a bit heftier than a metro park( heard metro fine is around 150bucks). I did read that they previously allowed it it but due to lots of people hunting them and trashing areas they then prohibited it. Good luck to y'all, I'm gonna stay away. More for you guys.


----------



## mojo

http://www.nps.gov/cuva/parkmgmt/lawsandpolicies.htm. scroll down and click on superintendents compendium link for rules pdf.


----------



## mojo

Also found out its up to a 5000.00 fine and up to 6 months jail.


----------



## sheephat

Not saying it is not there, but were in that doc. do you see mushrooms stated as not allowed? I did not see mushrooms brought up at all.


----------



## saepis

see Section III (General Provisions), Page 9 of 22 regarding 36 CFR Section 2.1(c)(1) and (c)(2) (fungi are not considered fruits, nuts or berries and cannot be collected in any quantity)


----------



## lorain2013

I see you on here a lot. I just moved here in December. I have plenty of acres to hunt in Lorain but nothing yet. I have been hunting for 40 years. Hoping to catch a batch up here. Ground is cold and dry. Supposed to rain today but still cold. Will look today anyhow and tomm. Love those yellows!


----------



## br4nderson

I get where they are coming from, but what is the difference between collecting fungi and collecting nuts and berries? Both involve "off trail scavenging." I smell a conspiracy


----------



## mojo

i agree it sucks. i don't know if rangers are bad down there like the metro parks, but they know its the season and keep an extra eye out in the metro parks. i was hoping i would find out differently.


----------



## thegreatescapetrail

Great year so far in Portage County! Overall take is over 500 and they're still coming up. Found close to 40 blondes last night.
<a href="http://thegreatescapetrail.com/ohio-morels-2013/" title="The Great Escape Trail">The Great Escape Trail - Ohio Morels</a>


----------



## saepis

Great Escape--where are you finding them (i.e. under what trees)? I havent found squat so far this year.


----------



## Chuckb330

lilmer1 said:


> Anyone looking or find anything in Summit County?


I haven't yet


----------



## Zabz

I'm beginning in Medina and Summit this weekend. These 80 degree days are going to be interesting. I do not recall such high temperatures in at least 5-8 years this far north.


----------



## Zabz

This early in the year* that is.


----------



## Joe88

There headin your way folks..poppin in champaign county....need more rain..todays pic on the left..growin good 👍😍


----------



## Zabz

I looked in my Summit and Medina County spots... Still looking early, may apples just starting, no jack in the pulpits, no fiddleheads, trillium and ramps also just getting going.

I thought the 80 degree days would jump start the blacks and half frees, but I was wrong.


----------



## Funginista

Chuckb330 said:


> I haven't yet


Yes, found 6 smallish blacks in summit county yesterday. Happy for the rain! We got 1" last night, so should help the babies grow.


----------



## DukeMnNeal

I think it's still a bit early in Summit. Seems when the daffodils start to finish their blooms, they start popping. Been testing the theory, here's last year.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Zabz said:


> I looked in my Summit and Medina County spots... Still looking early, may apples just starting, no jack in the pulpits, no fiddleheads, trillium and ramps also just getting going.
> 
> I thought the 80 degree days would jump start the blacks and half frees, but I was wrong.





Funginista said:


> Yes, found 6 smallish blacks in summit county yesterday. Happy for the rain! We got 1" last night, so should help the babies grow.


Yes, we needed that rain badly! I'll probably get out on Friday. I wish the morels grew like the grass in my yard does!


----------



## Zabz

Headed out tomorrow in Summit and Medina, but honestly this cold snap probably didn't do me any favors.


----------



## Zabz

Here are some in Summit.


----------



## Hunt4shrooms

Hi new hear!What does snow do to morels?


----------



## shroomsearcher

I have no real experience, but this was such a brief event that I don't think it will hurt them much. All the snow that fell here last night has melted. In Michael Kuo's book "Morels", he talks about picking them out of the snow. I'm heading out Friday.


----------



## Hunt4shrooms

Cool, I'm just starting morel hunting on our portage county farm( looked yesterday in small area with dead ash trees but only had 15 minutes with no luck)


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Hunt4shrooms said:


> Cool, I'm just starting morel hunting on our portage county farm( looked yesterday in small area with dead ash trees but only had 15 minutes with no luck)


Welcome to the Forum @Hunt4shrooms ! G'Luck to Ya out there!


----------



## Zabz

They're not dead! Game on NE ohio!

Summit County today.


----------

